# Stone Veneer not sticking please help!



## spencer186 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm putting stone veneer over my brick fireplace and I'm having trouble getting them to stick.  I put down a scratch coat and let it dry thoroughly.  I'm using sakrete stone veneer mortar and no matter how I mix it, it dosen't seem to stick well.  I've tried what I thought was too wet and too dry and all in between.  I'm buttering the backs about 3/4th of an inch and pushing them on till mortar squeezes out and giving a little wiggle.  I hold it on for a bit, then let go, but after a few minutes they fall off. Or when I try to put the next layer on the one underneath starts moving and I can tell it's not adhering.   Im trying to put on ElDorado bluff stone in a drystack. I was told by a friend I can only go a foot or so at a time letting it dry so the weight of the stones above don't push down on the ones below.  But shouldn't they stick by themselves without weighing down the ones under them?  I know with regular grout techniques its recommended you start from the top.  There's no way my stones would stick in the middle of a wall with nothing underneath them.  Is that because there's only mortar on the back?  Going a foot at a time and letting it dry doesn't seem realistic.  Would a contractor sit and wait 2 hours for it to set up good before putting in another row?  It would take forever.   I've heard that using a latex bonding agent or thinset can help, but I figured the veneer specific mortar would be good enough.  I'm beside myself trying to finish this project.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2010)

Haven't done this myself, but from what I've read dry stack is ok to do from the bottom up. A latex bonding agent is recommended. One thing not mentioned, was a lath or chicken wire attached to the brick before the scratch coat? Was the surface of the scratch coat roughened up for better adhesion by the stone mortar?


----------



## benjamin (Apr 24, 2010)

Did the mixing directions on the bag say anything about letting it sit a number of minutes after mixing and then remixing the mortar?

3/4" sounds a little thick to me, unless it's getting pushed out mostly.  Use plenty of force to seat them.  

What does the back look like when they fall off, is the mortar stuck to one surface or the other?  does the mortar show a good bond with the grey cement paste residue covering the whole surface that the mortar pulled away from?  

Sometimes if a porous surface, your scratch coat, is too dry then it doesn't have enough suction and you need to moisten it a little, but I have no idea if that would help or hurt in your case.


----------



## spencer186 (Apr 24, 2010)

I let the mortar sit for 5 minutes as recommended and remixed.  I didn't lath the brick surface becaues it was good clean masonry brick and the scratch coat is sticking fine.  The mortar seems to stick to the stones but seems to pull away from the scratch coat.  I went over the scratch coat and roughed it up more.  I was spraying the scratch coat with a spray bottle filled with clean water to moisten it. I'll try the latex adhesive and see if that works.  I tried a different section where the scratch coat was rougher and more even and its going ok so far, but I;'m only up about 3 courses.  I had the problem at about 8 so we'll see.


----------



## benjamin (Apr 24, 2010)

sounds like it's going better now.  you could try buttering both surfaces and sticking them together, not sure if that would help or not.

good luck


----------



## ironpony (Apr 26, 2010)

mortar from a bag usually has minimal mortar in it
buy some type s mortar and lime
add about a cup of each to the sakrete mixture you make
the type s will make it stronger
and the lime will make it sticky
keep us updated


----------



## spencer186 (Apr 28, 2010)

Getting the hang of it.  I think it was just a bit of a learning curve- getting the mortar mix just right, making sure they were buttered not too thick or thin, and just holding them on for a couple minutes with the heavier ones.  If any of you are familiar with Eldorado bluff stone, they aren't a "thin" stone veneer.  Some of them are over 3" deep, so I guess I just had to hold them until the mortar set a bit.  I'm a good day and a half into it now and about 2/3 done and really happy with the way its coming out.  I'll put pics up when I'm all done. I've got a lot of people to thank with all the good advice I've gotten during this whole project.  It's been a long one and a big one.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm very interested in the pics. My bare sheetrock wall behind the stove is just screaming for a veneer and mantle.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 29, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I'm very interested in the pics. My bare sheetrock wall behind the stove is just screaming for a veneer and mantle.



I too would love to see some pics . . . painted sheetrock right now . . . but I'm thinking some stone work might look nice.


----------



## spencer186 (May 3, 2010)

Its all done- pics are posted in the picture section.  "My new Jotul c550 and stone veneer"  Thanks for the help!


----------



## begreen (May 3, 2010)

It looks awesome. Nicely done.


----------

